# Raising



## acjohnson53 (May 13, 2016)

Had a raising Tuesday night, went on till wee hours opf the morning, but got em raised. Oh what a glorious feeling....I sat in the West for the Drama, King Solomon came thru...Fed the goats....


----------



## Bloke (May 15, 2016)

How many candidates for the degree ?


----------



## Ripcord22A (May 15, 2016)

On thursday my lodge has been invited to an EA at a local PH lodge that will have 2 candidates....im looking forward to it

Sent from my LG-H811 using My Freemasonry Pro mobile app


----------



## Dontrell Stroman (May 15, 2016)

jdmadsenCraterlake211 said:


> On thursday my lodge has been invited to an EA at a local PH lodge that will have 2 candidates....im looking forward to it
> 
> Sent from my LG-H811 using My Freemasonry Pro mobile app


What state are you in ?


----------



## Ripcord22A (May 15, 2016)

New mexico

Sent from my LG-H811 using My Freemasonry Pro mobile app


----------



## acjohnson53 (May 16, 2016)

4 profanes, MWPHGLCA


----------

